# امتداد طولي في الزمن



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هل من أحد يتفضل مشكورا ويفسر لي ما المقصود بامتداد طولي في الزمن في هذا السياق وهل يوجد امتداد عرضي للزمن؟ هذا الجزء من كتاب نجيب محفوظ بين القصة القصيرة والرواية الملحمية ويتحدث فيه الكاتب عن ثلاثية نجيب محفوظ.
ويؤكد يحيي حقي انطلاقا من هذا النمط المعماري الاستاتيكي أن الرواية امتداد طولي في الزمن، نسير فيها مع الأبطال من نقطة بداية كما يسير الزمن بهم.، فلا قفز إلى وراء في ومضة استرجاع(فلاش باك) ولا إلى الأمام في استباق، ولن نجد أحلاما لأن الحلم هو قفز إلى الأمام أو إلى الخلف،. 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## cherine

العبارة غريبة فعلاً، ولكن أظن المقصود بها أن أحداث الرواية، في رأيه، تمشي في خط زمني مستقيم يبدأ من الحاضر ويستمر إلى المستقبل (نهاية الرواية) دون انتقالات أو قفزات إلى الماضي أو المستقبل. وهذا يُغاير آراء أخرى لا تجد حرجًا في القفز عبر الزمن في شكل استرجاع أحدث الماضي (فلاش باك) أو توقع المستقبل أو غير ذلك من أشكال البناء الروائي الحديثة


----------

